# Engine upgrades?



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok I suck my Polaris but I was idaling so I don't think much water is in it. But should I use this as an excuse to get a high compression piston, or save for lift and pipe?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

is it making abnormal noises if not run it until you kill it just my opinion


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Haven't cranked it yet. Goin to change the oil in a lil bit an see what happens.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

seafoam is your friend with the first few oil changes until the oil is not milked anymore and change the filter every time also there is a thred some where on a sunk quad


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

poporunner50 said:


> Ok I suck my Polaris but I was idaling so I don't think much water is in it. But should I use this as an excuse to get a high compression piston, or save for lift and pipe?


 Higher snorkels would be a good one to start with lol.


----------

